# Frage zum Hecht angeln



## mcron (24. September 2008)

Hallo,

welche Rute und welche Rolle könnt ihr zum Hechtangeln empfehlen? Welcher Köder ist von vorteil? See ist sehr Flach, extrem fischreich (vorallem Hecht) aber viel Kraut drin (Wasserpest). Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## frogile (24. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Willst du aktiv oder passiv angeln, sprich z.b. Spinfischen oder Ansitzangeln


----------



## ... (24. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



mcron schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Rute und welche Rolle könnt ihr zum Hechtangeln empfehlen? Welcher Köder ist von vorteil? See ist sehr Flach, extrem fischreich (vorallem Hecht) aber viel Kraut drin (Wasserpest). Vielen Dank im voraus.




Ein "Hallo" wäre für den Anfang vielleicht nicht schlecht, nur so als kleiner Anstoß... 
Benutze doch einfach mal die Boardsuche, da wirst Du sicherlich viele Antworten auf deinen Fragen finden!

Viele Grüße,
...


----------



## Crotalus (24. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Schwimmende Jerks, Popper, (sehr) flachlaufende Wobbler und Bucktailspinner würde ich versuchen. Sonst natürlich noch toten Köderfisch an der Pose oder Wasserkugel.


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

mein perönlicher tip fürs spinnen:
3.30 steckspinnrute (ruhig etwas investieren) wg -30/40gr. starkes rückgrat bei großhechtvorkommen,18er fireline (schneidet die pflanzen unter wasser beim drill) kleinere rolle mit weitwurfspule und etwa 120m fassungsvermögen der 18er...
so angel ich aber ich habe gerne spaß beim drill und lass mir zeit


----------



## Dragon187 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



> so angel ich aber ich habe gerne spaß beim drill und lass mir zeit


was nicht nur in S-H verboten ist. Ein Fisch ist nach dem Haken so schnell wie möglich zu landen!
*Nur als kleiner Anstoß*


----------



## Xell (25. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

hallöchen mcron 

ich bin selber anfänger, möchte dir aber etwas erzählen was ich letztes wochenende gelernt habe zum thema spinnen.
ich war mit meinem kumpel an der ruhr (mülheim) mit sage und schreibe drei ködern, zwei stahlvorfchern und das wars. unter den drei ködern waren zwei unterschiedlich große spinner und ein blinker. der kollege hatte 3 wobbler und einen blinker.
nach ca 2-3 stunden auswerfen und wieder einholen kein einziger biss. kein wunder denn zu dem zeitpunkt wussten wir rein garnichts 

dann aber haben wir einen typen getroffen der uns zum staunen gebracht hat. er war ca 40-50 jahre alt und hatte einiges an ausrüstung dabei. ca eine stunde hat er uns aufgeklärt was an unserem angelzeug schlecht ist und was man sich holen "sollte". er war an einer bekannten rapfenstelle bei uns in mülheim und dort angelt er sehr oft und gerne, jedoch beißen auch sehr viele hechte.
er sagte uns dass wir an der oberfläche schwimmende wobbler benutzen sollten (und nicht wie der kollege welche mit einer schaufel die größer ist als der der wobbler selbst) dann sollen wir die farbe bzw das muster der wobbler an die dort vorkommenden fischarten angleichen. zur ausrüstung meinte er das ein stahlvorfach pflicht ist. was er aber noch empfiehlt ist geflochtene schnur, rollen im bereich 4000. das interessante an der ganzen geschichte war das er meinen kescher erniedrigt hat, jedoch zu recht. er meinte nämlich dass es richtig blöd ist mit einem kescher die fische raus zu holen weil sich die drillinge der wobbler an dem netz festhängen würden und man den kescher anschließend wegschmeißen kann. als alternative zeigte er uns sone art zange. die war zeimlich kool.

zum abschluss möchte ich dir folgendes raten. nehme dir etwas zeit und besuche das heimische gewässer an dem du angeln willst und sprich mit den leuten dort. frag die angler nach guten geschäfften, nach bekannten hechtplätzen oder mit was die angeln. wenn du einpaar leute durch hast wirst du ganz schnell merken dass es ubereinstimmungen gibt und so du dir deine meinung bilden kannst. 
und wenn du dannw eißt was du dir kaufen sollst, nimmst du dir ca 150€ mit und gehst schön einkaufen. gebe lieber mehr geld aus, denn ich habe gemerkt was es heißt mit khapper ausrüstung zu angeln 

naja, für kritik bin ich immer offen, wenn an meinem beitrag was falsch oder unsinnig war bitte ich um korrektur 

bis dann, mfg xell


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Sorry Xell, dass ich grad ein wenig schmunzeln muss  Ich hatte auch mal so ein Erlebnis.

Neben uns (zwei Bekannte und ich) hielt ein Angler mit einem bis unters Dach vollgepacktes Auto, baute seinen Platz auf und kam nach dem das geschehen war bei uns mal gucken.

Ich hatte eine alte Glasrute (keine Ahnung, die hat damals so ca. 30DM gekostet) und eine billige Rolle, auf der irgendeine Monofile gespult war, eine olle Pose und ein Köfi an einem Drilling.

Die Geräte meiner Kumpels sahen auch nicht anders aus.

Ok, besagter Angelkollege verbrachte ca. 45 Minuten damit uns zu erklären, welches Gerät und Köder man wofür benötigt, warum unsere Ausrüstung eigentlich nur für die Mülltonne taugt und warum man lieber viel Geld ausgeben sollte.

Am Ende des Tages konnte er zwei untermaßige Hechte verbuchen und wir sind zu dritt mit jeweils zwei knappen Meterhechten in der Fangstatistik nach Hause gegangen.

Warum schreibe ich das? Weil nicht alles Gold ist, was glänzt! Wenn man in der Lage ist, ein Gewässer zu lesen, sich mit dem beschäftigt, was der Zielfisch so unter Wasser treibt, Wind und Wetter einzuschätzen weis ... dann ist die Ausrüstung beinahe nebensächlich.

Wenn man als Anfänger sich auf eine Angelmethode eingeschossen hat, lohnt es dann auch, wenn man in diesem Segment Geld investiert. Ich weis noch aus meinen Anfangstagen des Angelns, als einfach alles willkommen war, was ans Band ging.

Nun bin ich so langsam beim ernsten Karpfenangeln angekommen und beginne nun, dort Geld zu investieren. Die letzten 20 Jahre bin ich jedenfalls mit meinem NoName-Equipment sehr gut zurecht gekommen.


----------



## fisherb00n (25. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



Dragon187 schrieb:


> was nicht nur in S-H verboten ist. Ein Fisch ist nach dem Haken so schnell wie möglich zu landen!
> *Nur als kleiner Anstoß*



Dann müsste ein Winkelpicker auch verboten werden...könnte ja was großes beissen...
Außerdem ist ein solches Gerät in meinen Augen wesentlich geeigneter, da der Fisch nicht mit Gewalt in den Kescher gezogen werden kann und dabei womöglich noch schwere Verletzungen, im Falle eines Ausschlitzens davontragen kann...

Ich hab oft genug erlebt, dass große Hechte mitgenommen wurden, weil das Maul wegen diesen Gewaltdrills buchstäblich in Fetzen hing...

Was habe ich davon einen Hecht mit einer 100 gramm Glasfieberrute und 50er Schnur einzukurbeln? Das nenn ich dann Fischgeilheit...pfui...

(nicht persönlich nehmen, nur meine Meinung |rolleyes|rolleyes)


----------



## Gewässerschreck (25. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



Xell schrieb:


> er meinte nämlich dass es richtig blöd ist mit einem kescher die fische raus zu holen weil sich die drillinge der wobbler an dem netz festhängen würden und man den kescher anschließend wegschmeißen kann. als alternative zeigte er uns sone art zange. die war zeimlich kool.



Moin,

ich bin ja auch bekennender Anfänger, wenn auch mit Anglervergangenheit.
Und ich kann mich gut erinnern, dass die Wobbler-Drillinge sich wirklich gerne im Kescher verhakt haben.
Mein Kescher ist jetzt nicht kaputt und er "funktioniert" bis heute, aber ein paar kleinere Löcher in den Maschen habe ich mir dadurch auch eingefangen.

Gibt es da eine gute Alternative? Wie nennt sich die hier erwähnte "Art Zange"?

Und was haben die Jungs & Mädels dabei, die mit der Spinnrute auf Wanderschaft gehen?

Ich hab so einen 2m-Kescher (2m ist natürlich die Länge der Stange und nicht der Durchmesser...) mit so einem... ich nenn's mal "Teleskop-System" in der Mitte.
Ziemlich sperrig für's "Spinnwandern".


----------



## Jerkman69 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Ich würd Dir einen sogenannten Boga-, Lip Grip empfehlen. Es bedarf zwar etwas Übung mit der "Zange", aber dann klappt es ganz gut. ich benutze auch einen. Ist echt praktisch, schön klein und kannst den Haken lösen, ohne den Fisch in den Dreck legen zu müssen. Diese Grips haben mittlerweile ziemlich viele Händler und mit etwas Glück bist Du schon ab 20Eu`s dabei.


----------



## Crotalus (25. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Die "Zange" nennt sich Lip-Grip und ist aber auf keinen Fall überall einsetzbar. Gerade vom Ufer, wenn es etwas steiler oder schlecht zugänglich ist, nicht geeignet. Vom Boot und wenn man gut ins/ans Wasser kommt aber schon eine Alternative. Allerdings sollte man beim Landen am Ufer den Fisch nicht unbedingt über den Grund an sich heranziehen, bis man hinlangen kann. Zumindestens nicht, wenn man den Fisch releasen möchte.
Als weitere Alternative sollte man einfach gummierte Kescher mit sehr großer Maschenweite kaufen. Leider kosten diese Kescher ein wenig mehr, dafür wirst du sehr froh sein wenn sich die Drillinge nicht mehr in den Maschen verfangen


----------



## BallerNacken (25. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

es gibt mittlerweile Kescher, die komplett aus Gummi oder "nur" gummiert sind. Da verhakt sich so gut wie kein Drilling mehr.

Leider habe ich von diesen noch keine wirklich großen Exemplare gesehen. Außerdem ist das Netz relativ starr. Ansonsten, finde ich diese Art kescher aber echt ganz praktisch. Sie trocknen auch sehr schnell ab und stinken hinterher nicht.

Eine andere Variante sind auch noch Kescher mit extrem weiten Maschen. Da verhakt sich vlt. mal ein Drilling, ist aber einfach wieder zu lösen.

edit: da war einer schneller |supergri


----------



## Gewässerschreck (25. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Ich danke euch!
Werde mir im laden mal so ein Lip-Grip-Gerät demonstrieren lassen und werde mich nach den Preisen für gummierte Kescher erkundigen.
Da ich aber grade auch an die "schlecht zugänglichen Stellen" erinnert wurde, werde ich meinen "sperrigen" kescher erstmal aufbrauchen.

Catch & release ist anfangs nicht geplant.
Erstens fehlt mir dazu das "catch"  und zweitens hab ich noch nie einen Zander gefangen oder gegessen. Beides möchte ich gerne nachholen.
Langfristig spukt bei mir im Hinterkopf herum ohne Widerhaken zu angeln. Haken ohne Widerhaken hinterlassen wohl kleinere Löcher - sowohl im Fischmaul als auch im Kescher.
Macht das Angeln bzw. das Fangen aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht leichter...


----------



## Crotalus (25. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Mir ging es nicht um catch&release. Nur wirst du zwangsläufig nicht nur Fische fangen die das Mindestmaß erreicht haben und um diese möglichst zu schonen bitte nicht über den Grund schleifen


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



Dragon187 schrieb:


> was nicht nur in S-H verboten ist. Ein Fisch ist nach dem Haken so schnell wie möglich zu landen!
> *Nur als kleiner Anstoß*


 
das sollte auch nicht heißen dass ich meine fische bis zur tödlichen erschöpfung ausdrille.#d#d#d
ich schließe mich der meinung an dass es nichts bringt fische mit nem besenstiel und wäscheleine möglichst schnell zu landen.|gr:|gr:
ich betreibe selber catch and release und will dass das tier nach dem fang ohne probleme wieder schwimmen kann.hierzu nur die anregung dass dies nach dem letzten stand meines wissens auch verboten sei da man alle maßigen fische entnehmen sollte.ich weiß nun aber nicht ob der quatsch noch aktuell ist.#q
habe es selbst erlebt dass der hecht noch so energiegeladen ist dass er sich beim abhaken im boot verletzt hat und sogar beim fotografieren so ausgeschlagen hat dass er aus der hand mit dem kopf auf die bootskante gefallen ist und danach war leider nichts mehr mit schwimmen.
was ich sagen will: ich versuche durchaus den besten weg zu finden so weidgerecht wie möglich zu handeln.
schöne grüße#h


----------



## fisherb00n (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Amen |rolleyes

Mit dem auf dem Boden rumschleifen...da ich meist an Stellen sitze wo viel "Grünzeug" wächst kann ich den Fisch auch problemlos auf den Boden legen...im Keschernetz bleibt der sowieso und der "grüne" Untergrund wird durch den Kescher nass genug, das dem Fisch nix passiert...

Und sollte es doch einmal ne andere Stelle sein dann zieh ich den Fisch mit dem Kescher zum Ufer und hak' den noch in seinem Element ab...


----------



## zanderzone (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



Dragon187 schrieb:


> was nicht nur in S-H verboten ist. Ein Fisch ist nach dem Haken so schnell wie möglich zu landen!
> *Nur als kleiner Anstoß*


 

Gott wie lächererlich!!! Mal wieder Moralapostelalarm!!!!


----------



## schadstoff (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Gott wie lächererlich!!! Mal wieder Moralapostelalarm!!!!



aber hauptsache ich geb noch mal meinen senf dazu ab das zeugt ebenfalls von lächerlich 

gruss schadstoff


----------



## zanderzone (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



schadstoff schrieb:


> aber hauptsache ich geb noch mal meinen senf dazu ab das zeugt ebenfalls von lächerlich
> 
> gruss schadstoff


 

Ja, is ja auch so.. In jedem Thread kommen immer solche Moralaposteln auf!!

Hast doch nu auch Deinen Senf dazugegeben, obwohl ich Dich nicht abgesprochen habe, oder???


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

hey leute....
ich wollte hier keinen streit anzetteln.....#d
es soll doch jeder seine meinung haben.:m
Back to the topic|wavey:


----------



## Xell (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

@wolkenkrieger,
du hast vollkommen recht mit deiner aussage das man nicht unbedingt 2000€ ausgeben sollte bevor man das erste mal angeln geht. ich wollte hier nur meine erfahrungen als frischer anfänger äußern weil ich genau nachvollziehen kann wie man sich da am ufer ohne fisch fühlt 
es ist ja kein erfolgsrezept nur denke ich dass man nicht geizig sein sollte. 
und mal im ernst, wer kann als anfänger behaupten wie der wind stehen muss für den köder, welche farbe der gummifisch haben muss oder sonstwas.
mein nächstes vorhaben ist, mir einfach einpaar viele verschiedene köder zu kaufen und alles mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## bobbl (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

@ Fischerjunge 1
Deine Rollenempfehlung...naja finde ich ein bischen klein.
150 Meter 30er darfs ruhig sein, um im Ernstfall gerüstet zu sein und nicht nach jedem abriss neu bespulen muss.


----------



## schadstoff (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

klingt jetz vllt.ein wenig übertrieben aber nachdem mir das letzte mal vor einem halben jahr ein ich schätze guter 100er  bestimmt 100m 0,17er fireline geklaut hatte habe ich auf alle eventualitäten umgerüstet, sprich meine Hechte nehmen jetzt mit ner 0,28er Whiplash pro vorlieb seitdem hatte ich nie wieder einen abriss auch nicht bei einem Hänger, da sich eher die Haken aufbiegen als das die Schnur reisst.


----------



## schadstoff (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ja, is ja auch so.. In jedem Thread kommen immer solche Moralaposteln auf!!
> 
> Hast doch nu auch Deinen Senf dazugegeben, obwohl ich Dich nicht abgesprochen habe, oder???




...du meinst angesprochen  und ich fühlte mich doch angesprochen (indirekt) da ich wenn ich zb. jemanden an meiner Hauspfütze anfüttern sehe ich ihn auch drauf aufmerksam mache das das hier nicht geht....

will sagen ich finde es alles andere als schlimm jemand auf eventuelle rechtswidrigkeiten hinzuweisen, im gegenteil ich befürworte so etwas sogar...... was das wohl der Fische und somit dem ökösystem usw. zugute kommt.

deswegen habe ich auch meinen senf dazu abgegeben.

lg schadstoff


----------



## zanderzone (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



schadstoff schrieb:


> ...du meinst angesprochen  und ich fühlte mich doch angesprochen (indirekt) da ich wenn ich zb. jemanden an meiner Hauspfütze anfüttern sehe ich ihn auch drauf aufmerksam mache das das hier nicht geht....
> 
> will sagen ich finde es alles andere als schlimm jemand auf eventuelle rechtswidrigkeiten hinzuweisen, im gegenteil ich befürworte so etwas sogar...... was das wohl der Fische und somit dem ökösystem usw. zugute kommt.
> 
> ...


 
omg.. Ich glaube wir müssen uns nicht weiter unterhalten!!!
#d


----------



## schadstoff (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

bestimmt besser so !


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

@Xell

Nein, natürlich weis ein Anfänger solche Sachen noch nicht - ich tu mich bisweilen heute noch schwer in solchen Dingen.

Aber - und das kommt meiner Meinung nach hier bei vielen Hinweisen und Ratschlägen leider zu kurz - dim Fisch isses vollkommen Schnuppe, ob ich eine Rute aus dem Lidl oder aber eine handgeschnitzte Blechpeitsche in der Hand halte. Auch egal ist dem Fisch, ob er an einer Fireline oder an einer Billigschnur aus dem neuesten Askarikatalog hängt.

Verstehst du, was ich sagen will?

Viel wichtiger, als sich teures Gerät zu kaufen, sollte für einen Anfänger sein, sich die theoretischen Grundlagen anzueigenen und diese mit Sachverstand am Wasser umzusetzen.

Klar lernt man auch aus Mißerfolgen - aber Erfolge motivieren wesentlich mehr. Und nichts ist schlimmer, als mit dem Nonplusultratackle trotzdem Schneider zu bleiben.

So könnte man seinen Mißerfolg wenigstens auf die Discounterrute schieben |supergri


----------



## Xell (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

ich gebe dir 100% recht, jedoch denke ich dass du mich nicht verstanden hast 
ich habe das geld ausgeben auf die köder bezogen. denn das sind die sachen die einen fisch am meisten interessieren.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Doch, doch! Ich hab dich schon verstanden 

Für Köder Geld ausgeben ist ja auch ok. Genauso, wenn man Geld auch für den Rest der Ausrüstung ausgibt - nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen.

Aber ganz ehrlich: dir hilft der beste Wobbler nichts, wenn du nicht weist, wo man den wie einsetzt oder?

Es macht wenig Sinn, wenn man seinen Wobbler durchs Freiwasser zieht, wenn 30 Meter weiter eine umgefallene Eiche im Wasser liegt, die förmlich nach Hecht riecht.

Das wollte ich damit sagen 

Tipps und Tricks sind vollkommen in Ordnung - jeder kann von jedem lernen. Viel wichtiger als "kauf dir was anständiges" finde ich aber "beschäftige dich mit deinem Zielfisch" ... zumindest einem Anfänger helfen solche Ratschläge wesentlich mehr.

Welches gerät in welcher Preisklasse ... da kommt man dann ganz schnell selber drauf


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

@ bobbl:
gut ich muß dazu sagen dass mein hausgewässer da in den ausmaßen etwas eingeschränkt ist.max 3m tief und 25 m breit...da bleibt nicht soviel richtung in die der fisch ziehen kann.
wenn es um größere gewässer geht hast du natürlich recht...da muß mehr leine her wobei ich auch hier keine 30er nehmen würde...da sind wir wieder beim thema wäscheleine (wenn du von fireline sprichst).mono ist in ordnung

@schadstoff:
wie du es geschafft hast nem 100er hecht 100m schnur zu geben ist mir ein rätsel|kopfkrat...hört sich für mich nach zu weit geöffneter bremse an.ich hab selbst auch schon hechte um nen meter gezogen....auch schon auf offenem see und mehr als vielleicht 30m haben die nie genommen bzw. bekommen|supergri.auch bei 18er fireline nicht.
die whiplash soll nen super produkt sein#6 aber da dann gleich ne 28er raus zu hauen ist für mich übertrieben(wäscheleine).sagst ja selber dass die haken eher aufbiegen als dass die leine reißt#d
wenn man genug erfahrung im drillen hat sollte das auch problemlos mit weniger gehen.:vik:
na ist ja auch nur meine erfahrung....jeder so wie er es am besten kann und will.
schöne grüße#h#h#h


----------



## Checco (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Man verschätzt sich auch mal schnell wenn die Bremse anfängt zu kreischen aber 100 meter bei nem Hecht finde ich auch etwas übertrieben, daß würde ja heißen das du überhaubt keinen Druck auf den Fisch ausgeübt hast.
Selbst bei offener Bremse würd der keine 100 Meter ziehen, hätte ja auch keinen Grund dazu weil kein Widerstand vorhanden ist.
Egal, ne Ausrüstung muß kein Vermögen kosten sondern individuell passen und es gibt richtig gute Sachen für recht kleines Geld, besonders wenn man mal so die Verkäufe in diversen Foren zu Rate zieht.


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

hatte mir grad noch mal gedanken darüber gemacht....wenn man natürlich ordentlich raus feuert und dann in der entfernung der fisch zu schnappt und abreißt sind vielleicht 100 m leine pfutsch aber das setzt immernoch schwachstellen in der leine oder fehler beim drill voraus.denn dehnung ist bei geflochtener ja quasi nicht vorhanden...aber 100m abziehen....:bin checco´s meinung


----------



## schadstoff (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> hatte mir grad noch mal gedanken darüber gemacht....wenn man natürlich ordentlich raus feuert und dann in der entfernung der fisch zu schnappt und abreißt sind vielleicht 100 m leine pfutsch aber das setzt immernoch schwachstellen in der leine oder fehler beim drill voraus.denn dehnung ist bei geflochtener ja quasi nicht vorhanden...aber 100m abziehen....:bin checco´s meinung



So in etwa ist das auch abgelaufen  ist ja irgendwo auch Logisch ich hab selber auch noch kein Hecht erlebt der in sagen wir 10 Metern entfernung gebissen hat und 90 Meter zum fressen schwimmt.
es war schon ein ordentliches Blech zum werfen dran dazu kam aus angst den Fisch zu verlieren die Kampfbremse wahrscheinlich wirklich ein wenig zu weit offen hatte die ich langsam schloss um mich dem Fisch anzupassen.
Das die schnur irgendwo ne Macke hatte davon geh ich aus tut aber nichts zur sache.
denn nachdem die Schnur weg war und ich eh auch mal  in zukunft gezielt auf wels Angeln möchte dachte ich mir nei du kaufst dir nicht 2 Schnüren sondern eine und da ich die bei meinem dealer im Angebot sah griff ich auch zu.

lg schadstoff


----------



## crazyFish (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



Hechtfiske schrieb:


> Nehm Wobbler und Popper wenn du auf Hecht spinnen willst.Bringt oft gute Erfolge.



Naja dass kommt aber arg aufs Gewässer drauf an, vor ein paar Monaten sicher richtig, aber nun wo es kühler ist muss man sich an tieferen Gewässer anders orientieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



Hechtfiske schrieb:


> Nehm Wobbler und Popper wenn du auf Hecht spinnen willst.Bringt oft gute Erfolge.


 
... tja .. und auch andere  |rolleyes


----------



## Panafax1 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Also meine meinung ist besorg dir 3 wobbler die in verschiedenen tielfen laufen und eine und ein paar spinner achte aber darauf wenn du nicht zuviel geld ausgeben willst das die drillinge was taugen wie die meisten hier schon sagten ist für mich ein stahlvorfach pflicht und dann gehts los noch ein tipp von mir wenn das wasser zu flach und voll kraut ist mach ich ein spiro wie beim forellenfischen dran klappt wirklich super hier bei mir mein spiro ist schon total voll mit bissspuren


----------



## Finni (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Hallo kann mir einer weiter helfen ob die Angebottenen sachen gut sind und was ihr dafür maxi ausgeben würdet ??#h

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270294731301&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270294733414&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270294737983&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017


----------



## Finni (2. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Weiß keiner mehr über die sachen und was mann da ausgeben könnte ;+ Schade:c


----------



## Terraxx (2. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Hm zu den Ködern:
Ich habe mir dazu einfach ma ein paar Angebote geholt, letztens war Herbstfest, habe auch ganz schön was gewonenn aber egal:
ich habe bei den Spinnern (1-2€) zugegriffen:
Von combra Z n paar, da sind auswecselbare Spinnerblätter dabei.
Jeweils 2 stk. von den Größen 1-4 glaub ich
Dann 2 FZ-Blinker (1-2€)
3 Gummifische mit angebrachter Schaufel und Blei und Drillingen (1.50-2€)
Und n paar Twister, Gummis usw. also Kleinzeug (2€)
Hab mir dan noch von Aldi Nägel geholt, die dann weggelegt und mir die Box genommen, da sind die Spinner reingeordnet und auch von Aldi vor nem halben jhsr hatten die so ne Box mit Posen usw, angeboten (5€), n paar Sachen waren ok, vor allem die Box, da sind die Gummifische drinne...

Also man kann auch günstig und gut einkaufen, Aldi, Lidl, Penny usw. haben manchmal echt richtig gute Angelsachen und das oft sehr günstig.

Bei der Rute habe ich mir ne Cormoran genommen (von 30 auf 17€) und ne Rolle, war ein Einzelstück deshalb von 33€ auf 20€, die dann mit ner weißen 17-er Fireline(100m - 13.50€) bestücken lassen die Rutentasche ( Wert von 35€ siehe HIER) habe ich gewonnen + Styropor-Box mit großer Tüte Wurmschnipsel.
Also für 60-80€ kann man, wenn man Glück hat sich ganz gut ausrüsten, zumindest für das Raubfischen


----------



## S14/shima (18. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

hi,
also ich könnte dir wenn du eine gute aber günstige rute suchst die balzer atlantik 6m emofehlen.
die rolle ist nicht sooo wichtig. hauptsache es passt viel schnur drauf. du brauchst ja nicht wet werfen...


----------



## chub24 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Hallo 

Mit einem "*Hechtkran"*:

*Du brauchst:*

1m langes Kunstoffrohr (bekommst du im Aquaristik-Geschäft) Sie haben mit einem durchscheinenden Grün bereits die perfekte " Tarnfarbe ".

1 Weinkorken
1 Zweikomponentenkleber
1 Wirbel
1 Wirbel mit Karabiener
1 Perle
1 40 cm langes Stahlvorfach
1 Einwegspritze
1 Birnbleie 30-60 gr


*Die Montage:*

Ins untere Ende des Plastikrohrs wird ein Birnblei mit Zweikomponentenkleber oder Silikon wasserdicht eingeklebt. In das obere Ende kommt ein durchgebohrter Weinkorken mit Wirbel, beides muss ebenfalls wasserfest ins Plastikrohr eingeklebt werden. Um der Sache noch zusätzlich Stabilität zu geben, kann man das unten sitzende Blei und den Wirbel im Korkpfropfen noch stramm mit schnur oder Powergum verbinden. 
Auf keinen Fall darf später Wasser ins Plastikrohr gelangen. im Idealfall heben sich Bleigewicht und Auftrieb des Rohres unter Wasser fast auf, so dass der Hecht beim Biss keinen Widerstand spürt. Vordem Zusammenkleben sollte man die Austrarierung in einer Regentonne einmal ausprobieren.
Das Stahlvorfach muss mit 40 cm etwas kürzer als das Rohr gewählt werden. 
Zusätzlich pumpt man in den totem Köderfisch mit der Spritze etwas Luft in den Körper rein. So bekommt er etwas Auftrieb und zieht den " Kran " nicht nach unten. 

Und so sieht das ganze dann Fertig montiert aus.

Bilder sind im Anhang.


----------



## crazyFish (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



chub24 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 1 _*Auririum *_rohr 1 cm durchmesser 1 m lang.
> 
> ...


Wo kann man denn sowas kaufen? |uhoh:



chub24 schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Dieser Beitrag von mir wird noch überarbeitet mit Bildern und so.
> ...



Nicht böse gemeint, aber bei deinem überarbeiten vllt. noch ma das Tipp-Ex benutzen, ist ja grausig zu lesen.


----------



## duck_68 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



chub24 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mit nem Paternostersystem:
> 
> ...





Man, man, man, tue bitte allen, die Dein Geschreibsel lesen UND auch verstehen sollen, den Gefallen und lies Dir Deine Postings *VOR* dem Abschicken nochmal durch - soviel Fehler in einem Absatz ist eine absolute Zumutung!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

Was sind Mereswirber?


----------



## chub24 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*

So Jungs hab den Beitrag jetzt gründlich überarbeitet.


----------



## crazyFish (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



chub24 schrieb:


> So Jungs hab den Beitrag jetzt gründlich überarbeitet.



So ist das ganze doch brauchbar :m.

Ist ne Interessante Idee, bloß Weitwürfe kann ich mir mit der Konstruktion schlecht vorstellen .


----------



## chub24 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



crazyFish schrieb:


> So ist das ganze doch brauchbar :m.
> 
> Ist ne Interessante Idee, bloß Weitwürfe kann ich mir mit der Konstruktion schlecht vorstellen .


 

Hallo 

Ich muss zugeben die hab ich ausm Raubfisch 3 Mai/Juni.


----------



## zanderzone (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Hecht angeln*



Dragon187 schrieb:


> was nicht nur in S-H verboten ist. Ein Fisch ist nach dem Haken so schnell wie möglich zu landen!
> *Nur als kleiner Anstoß*



#u zzzzzzzzz


----------

